# 2000 tohatsu



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

check out boats.net they seem to have really good prices


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Any help??
I know the Tohatsu and Nissan are the same but I thought maybe mercs or mariners of those years (2000 25 2 stroke) were also the same.
Anybody know??


----------

